# Snowbear: SB50 or SB200?



## Highland Ranger (Aug 23, 2005)

Was in Lowes looking at the snowbears.

SB50 is $1150

SB200 is $1500

Looks like the only difference is the height (6") and width (6") of the blade.

Less than 100 lbs weight difference.

Worth $350 more? (the 200)


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

I've got the Snowbear 88". Good plow in my book. The strap setup kinda stinks, I'd order a couple extra. The light kit would be a good added purchase too. I scored mine for around $1400. The extra 6" in width is what really makes it worth it in my book. What do you intend to put it on? 

In a while, Chet.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I thought the snowbears were cheaper than that.


----------



## Highland Ranger (Aug 23, 2005)

Avalanche 2500 . . . . can actually handle a "real" plow but the $3500 I was quoted for a Fisher just doesn't make sense seeing as how its for a few medium size driveways.

I've cleared one of those driveways for the last ten years with a Toro lawn tractor, a 4' blade, wheel weights and chains - but I'm getting too old to freeze my butt off.

Other two were done with Snowblowers, and ditto - too old to look like Frosty from wind driven snow when I come in from blowing

Seems that this makes a lot of sense as a blower replacement (cheaper and fewer moving parts) and even the little blade will do better than a 4' x 1' high Toro snow blade. 

A friend also did landscaping for a while and used Snowbears on backup trucks. Said they worked fine other than the annoyance of manual angle.

Just not sure its worth the extra 350 given that I did the driveway with a toy blade before.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Have used a SB standard size on my Astro last year.....never going back !!
Have had everything from a Ford 1920 4wd tractor to 2 cycle snowblowers......the SB will surprise you. As guys say use it as intended and it will service you well. 
There is someone here on the forum in the midwest (Buffalo or Cleveland) that has a couple of vehicles and 'does' plow commercially and has for years using these plows.
These plows also fit many vehicles,mine included ,that could never be fitted otherwise. 
I have four rental properties that I own and this product has been outstanding.One of my tenant plows for a commercial contractor and laughed when I first showed up to plow last year,he doen't laugh anymore. Instead whenever I showed up this summer, he shows his buddies the frame piece showing on the front of my Astro and tells them of the great job this little plow does. Best,how he had to eat crow when he realized my money was not wasted !!
Yeah it's not a Blizzard,Fisher,Western,or whatever but it does the job it was designed for....
Hey I have a cabinet base Powermatic tablesaw but sometimes I have an onsite job that my $100.00 throw in the back of the truck cheapy Delta does just fine on...get my drift


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*SnowBear Plowing*

I have been using snowbear plows commercially for years.
See my website for photos of the 2 snowbear plows I use.

www.mr-plow.com
email [email protected]
phone # 516 984-6417


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Mr-Plow, you have a nice little web site  I've been thinking of doing something like that. Great idea!


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*Web Site*

Thanks Chris -R
Since I built the web site last year, my plowing has doubled.
I have the web site on the back windows of my trucks and
I cant believe all the hits and jobs it has produced. 

website: www.mr-plow.com
e mail: [email protected]


----------

